

Show HN: Instaclustr, managed Cassandra hosting on AWS - bbromhead
https://www.instaclustr.com/

======
adamzegelin
It's so exciting to finally go live. Ben and myself have been hard at work on
this for the last 6 weeks.

Please give us your feedback.

